# Pond Oscar?



## amakayov (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, my Oscar has hit a growth spurt and my parents a few houses down have a giant lake that we dug about 2 months ago. There are plenty of little minnows EVERYWHERE, along with tadpoles, and quite a few feeder goldfish and some giant goldfish around 10inches or so. The pond/lake is approximately 90,000 gallons. It is cloudy, but I was wondering if it would be possible to let the Oscar loose in that pond... I know he will turn into a predator fish, but he will be among some larger bass and will be on private property...
One concern is, if the Oscar becomes a giant... Will he try to eat people who swim in the pond? Or will he just be a predatory fish and ignore people? I figured that since Oscars are native to Florida waters that it wouldnt be too bad for the Oscar... what do you guys think?
its either this, or send him to an LFS... which I dont want to do because I doubt anyone around here will buy him, let alone take care of him.


----------



## Potus (Dec 11, 2009)

He will not eat people


----------



## amakayov (Sep 2, 2010)

haha... i know it was kinda a weird question, I meant more of take a bite outta them... cause apparently koi get really aggresive even towards people when they get too big... But will he be fine in the pond do you think?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

How cold does it get in the winter?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Oscars are not native to florida waters. They survive in Fl waters but only so far north. Your oscar will die in the winter months. Private property or not it is illegal to let a non native fish go.


----------



## amakayov (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok, then I wont put him in the pond. And sorry, my dad said they were native to Florida, but considering you probably know more than him I think I will take youre word on the Oscar 
The waters do get pretty cold up here, and i am nowhere close to Florida, I guess Mr. Oscar will be better off at an LFS or maybe I can get another tank 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## amakayov (Sep 2, 2010)

and going off of the letting non native fish go being illegal... koi and goldfish im pretty sure arent native to Virginia... is it illegal to have them in a pond technically?


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

*TheFishGuy*
as long as it is a private pond, it should not be illegal l, its not letting him go it is moving him to a private pond
like
*amakayov* said people have koi and goldfish in there ponds and that is not illegal.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Having run a shelter for three years I've done many hours of research on this matter. I assure you it's illegal. Carp are a different story all together. And by carp I'm refering to koi and goldfish.


----------



## amakayov (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok, well I will definately take your advice  I appreciate it. Thanks everyone


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Can't you just get a bigger tank for him Amakayov. I would take him off your hands but still in the process of moving and getting a 300 gallon tank soon one day.


----------



## amakayov (Sep 2, 2010)

I wish I could, I really do... right now hes crammed in a 30gal tank  And I feel really bad that he barely has any room for anything.
I live in an upstairs apartment so the amount of aquariums and the sizes are limited. When I finally move into an actual house I plan on having 2 125 gal tanks... big dreams  haha 1 of them being an Oscar tank, and the Other being a Malawi Cichlid tank. I currently have a 75 gal Peacock tank, a 20 gal fry tank, and the 30 gal tank the Oscar is in... I cannot get another tank... no room and im afraid the floor wouldnt be able to hold it.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm sorry if I missed it but how big is your Oscar now?


----------



## amakayov (Sep 2, 2010)

I wanna say probably around 5 or 6 inches... *** got a giant pleco in with him at the moment and he is about a third of the size of the pleco. I just put the pleco in from the pond since the water is getting too cold for him. But I am going to take him to a LFS tomorrow when I get home from work, I go there quite often, and as far as LFS's go, they seem to take pretty good care of their fish.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah I'm sure they will take him in np. Oscars are always popular and I know someone will buy him pretty fast at that size


----------



## amakayov (Sep 2, 2010)

I hope so, I just dont want to go in like a month later and find him in the same tank, you know? But one day I will have a big tank for two oscars  haha


----------

